# 70's Ariens.



## copperhead (Aug 30, 2014)

Greetings. New guy here with an old snow blower.. Considering I've been plowing my driveway a '74 Wheel Horse for the past couple of years, it's kind of obvious I prefer the vintage stuff. I'm still amazed how strong a machine that thing still is for being 40 years old. Even so, I've been on the lookout for a small blower to compliment the WH. 

Was doing my daily CL cruising the other day and found this one. Was only a few miles away and the guy was nice enough to haul it to my house too..I believe it's a '73 or '74 not really sure. Model 910008. It runs great and everything appears to operate correctly, including the electric start. Paid 75 dollars for it.

It's my first snow blower, and someone mentioned this was the place to go to learn about them. Been reading up of the basic maintenance stuff and plan to give it a good going over before the snow starts flying.

Here's some pics...


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

you got a helluva machine there at a giveaway price. those are perhaps the best balanced machine ever made between power, ease of use, weight, size. 
I'm into snowblowers for the same reason. I plow the driveway past 10 years with a Gilson tractor, it's quick and powerful. bought a blower to compliment it and got bit by the collector tinkering bug and now have 5 of them. be careful it's a highly virulent hobby...
the old American made machines, are like old American cars, they are a work of art, and some are massively overbuilt in a good way.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice find. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Like they stated...great pick up at a great price! I would've paid $75 all day long for that, been looking for a 73-74 for myself. It looks like it's in great shape too. It should last another 40 years with proper care. Enjoy and welcome!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

copperhead said:


> Greetings. New guy here with an old snow blower.. Considering I've been plowing my driveway a '74 Wheel Horse for the past couple of years, it's kind of obvious I prefer the vintage stuff. I'm still amazed how strong a machine that thing still is for being 40 years old. Even so, I've been on the lookout for a small blower to compliment the WH.
> 
> Was doing my daily CL cruising the other day and found this one. Was only a few miles away and the guy was nice enough to haul it to my house too..I believe it's a '73 or '74 not really sure. Model 910008. It runs great and everything appears to operate correctly, including the electric start. Paid 75 dollars for it.
> 
> ...


What a sweet find! Congrats, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Good Score! If that was the one in Lyme I saw listed, I would have bought it, but it was 2 hours away.


----------



## copperhead (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome and the comments. gonna give her a bath and try to post up a video of it running. I'd like to pin the exact year down, but I haven't figured out how to do so.



Jackmels said:


> Good Score! If that was the one in Lyme I saw listed, I would have bought it, but it was 2 hours away.


No, this was in Old Saybrook. I got lucky....just happened to be searching CL about 1/2 hr after it was listed.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Copperhead, post the engine numbers and we can tell you the year it was made (provided it's the orig engine, which based on appearances it does seem to be orig).


----------



## copperhead (Aug 30, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Copperhead, post the engine numbers and we can tell you the year it was made (provided it's the orig engine, which based on appearances it does seem to be orig).


I'd assume the engine is original, based on the sticker on the housing.

I couldn't see any numbers on the engine itself. This tag is attached to it. Are these them?


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

The serial number is the key...3305F....the first "3" is the year, but you have to assume the decade so in your case it's a 1973. The 305 is the day of the year it was made. So the 305th day in 1973 was Thursday November 1. 
FYI- There may be a number stamped into the top of the shroud up by the plug. Would say H70 (which means 7hp) then a two more sets of numbers, but if not then the tag you found is right...(that's a short block tag, hence the "sbh" in the first number on there).


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

There should be some numbers stamped in the top of the recoil assembly right above where that yellow decal is. Look for an "H"35, "H"40 or something similar.

The serial number on the metal tag seems to indicate it is a 1973 model.


----------



## copperhead (Aug 30, 2014)

Found it.. I believe it reads...

H70130195C SER 60120

On the site that breaks down the history and the years, it show a decal on the '73 scoop, but a plastic badge on the '74. The decal or badge is missing on mine...but based on the glue residue, it looks more like a badge would have been there....  I'll have to take a pic of that area when I get a chance. Thanks for all the help.


----------

